# Lent is coming..Low budget seafood specials?



## simonbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Lent is here. Seafood seems to be in higher demand. I only get 6.50 for a lunch special. We have no deep fryer or charbroiler. They are geeting tired of tuna,egg & salmon salad.     Any good ideas out there?


----------



## Mama (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, you might be able to use my recipe for Poor Man's Lobster that I posted here a while back and make it into poor man's lobster rolls.  I've never tried it but it may work.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 7, 2011)

Salmon cakes? 

Clam chowder?


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Mama said:


> Well, you might be able to use my recipe for Poor Man's Lobster that I posted here a while back and make it into poor man's lobster rolls. I've never tried it but it may work.


 They both sound really good. I will try them. Thanks!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Salmon cakes?
> 
> Clam chowder?


 
Clam chowder is popular every friday.I have done salmon cakes & tuna burgers, both are good too. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so old I remmember when Monk fish was so cheap people used to cheat using it as Scampi.


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2011)

My favorite Lenten Friday meal when I was a kid (I really didn't like any kind of fish or shellfish at all)(I do now!) was a sort of fish hash Mom would make.  Think hash browns with a little fish chopped into the potatoes.  

One thing that is gaining in popularity is fish tacos.  But when you think of it, a fish burrito would do as well, or any kind of roll-up.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 8, 2011)

Fish and chips?  maybe use a tempura(sp?) rather than beer batter to make it lighter?  Or do a fish and chips salad, just put the fish and chips on a nice salad....you know...that way us guys can say "but honey, it's a salad"!  (just saw a clip from metro diner on DDD)


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 8, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Fish and chips? maybe use a tempura(sp?) rather than beer batter to make it lighter? Or do a fish and chips salad, just put the fish and chips on a nice salad....you know...that way us guys can say "but honey, it's a salad"! (just saw a clip from metro diner on DDD)


 
Unfortunately I don't have a deep fryer.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 8, 2011)

I buy Krab (fake crab) when it is onsale at 2 for one.  I love to make it into a Krab salad and serve it over a big bed of greens .  Makes a lovely hearty salad.  Or you can make a popovers and fill them with the Krab salad mixture.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone else posted a recipe in a thread about using fake crab and ramen in a california roll noodle dish.
It was great! I did make a few changes for me,


Brown rice bowls that you can add your ingredients to

Fake crab with some light mayo,soy and splenda
cubed avacado
shredded carrot
cubed cucumber
sliced green onion
chiffonade of nori

soy,sri hacha and wasabi to taste


----------



## BigAL (Mar 8, 2011)

Where are you located, Simon?  How about a blackend catfish, grouper, shrimp?  Turn it into a wrap w/slaw.

Fish and "chips" by pan fry'n the fish and make'n a potato pancake.  Or slice the potatoes thin and pan fry.  Or a big thick cut fish with mash and mushroom gravy.

Seafood gumbo, boiled octopus, calamari in a fry pan w/lettuce.

Sorry, just try'n to throw out ideas in hopes to spark somebody that knows a heck of alot more than me.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 8, 2011)

Fish tacos are big right now. Grill/flat top/pan fry pico/slaw/guac pretty cheap ingred to give a good return.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nW8FI1VAAU


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I'm so old I remmember when Monk fish was so cheap people used to cheat using it as Scampi.




I found it fairly cheap in Barcelona...


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at my fish recipe, maybe you'll like it. No need to spend a lot of money any fish, or fish filet would work.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/fish-in-carrot-sauce-67390.html


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 8, 2011)

Salmom loaf. I can get you the recipe if you like.
Broiled fish with Bruccetta topping. You can use pretty much any type for this.
Stuffed squid. Goes well with a salad and piece of garlic bread.
Poached fish fillet with a shrimp in the middle. Roll the filiet around a small shrimp or two, fasten with a toothpick, and poach in a bit of broth. Only takes a few minutes. You can do a few up ahead and bring back to warm in the microwave for 30 seconds. Serve with salad, or rice.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 8, 2011)

Fake crab and shrimp in a beshamel over rice is great too.

Shrimp and grits also! Just made that a few nights ago.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of you folks are lucky to be getting your shrimp low budget. They have been priced pretty high by me lately, $15 something/lb on sale. Maybe my stores haven't started their lenten specials yet... I'm hoping.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 8, 2011)

I have never heard of fake shrimp before but I googled it and got this:
How to Use Imitation Crab Meat to Make Fake Fried Shrimp | eHow.com

I'm going to try it just for the heck of it.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 8, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Some of you folks are lucky to be getting your shrimp low budget. They have been priced pretty high by me lately, $15 something/lb on sale. Maybe my stores haven't started their lenten specials yet... I'm hoping.


 
Wow! What size, U-10 or 12? I just bought some WC Florida pink shrimp, 30 to 41 count for $7.00 a pound.

Craig


----------



## pacanis (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't understand the "u", Craig. They are what they call "collosal", 16-20 count I believe. I always buy the bigguns because they shrink when cooked.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 8, 2011)

U10 is Under 10 shrimp per pound, Pac.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks. I always went by the store ad. Collosal, large, medium...
If I had a bag, I'd look, but they are too expensive right now, lol.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 8, 2011)

16-20 shrimps are pretty common at 3.50lb or less.
I buy them frozen and ez-peel (deveined and split shell)

There are bigger/better ones available when I am grilling them but the price reflects that too.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are them, Craig, split and mostly deveined. They are never as low as 3.50, but I know it's usually below $10/lb on sale. That's why I refused to buy them for 15 something... and they weren't even gulf shrimp, they were from China. 
You folks by the coast have it made when it comes to seafood. And with fuel going up, it's only going to get worse for us inlanders.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 8, 2011)

an idea,  pasta walneto, rice and mushroom palte with small green sald along side.a barley bake with mushrooms,spinach quiche,Tomato pie tomato onion surprise great with salad ,cheese stuffed tomatoes, can be made early in day and refrigerated  til ready to bakeif any of these peek your interest let me know
kadesma


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 8, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I buy Krab (fake crab) when it is onsale at 2 for one. I love to make it into a Krab salad and serve it over a big bed of greens . Makes a lovely hearty salad. Or you can make a popovers and fill them with the Krab salad mixture.


 
DO YOU HAVE A GOOD POPOVER RECIPIE? sOUNDS GOOD. tHANKS!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I have never heard of fake shrimp before but I googled it and got this:
> How to Use Imitation Crab Meat to Make Fake Fried Shrimp | eHow.com
> 
> I'm going to try it just for the heck of it.



I once had fake shrimp at a vegan restaurant. They tasted like shrimp even after I knew and tasted one by itself to check. I was startled.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 8, 2011)

Seafood, $6.50 and spa setting is a tough match to make. If you can frame the special as "meatless for Lent", you can draw on all sorts of vegetarian options. We have a place here that makes a perfectly dreadful sounding, but oddly addiction imitation crab in a super thick cheese sauce that would hot the price point. It really is good and just as simple as it sounds.  I would also look at a linguine and red clam sauce, using canned clams, but garnished with 2 or three fresh clams in the shell.  Can you get finnan haddie or salt cod for a reasonable cost?


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 8, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Seafood, $6.50 and spa setting is a tough match to make. If you can frame the special as "meatless for Lent", you can draw on all sorts of vegetarian options. We have a place here that makes a perfectly dreadful sounding, but oddly addiction imitation crab in a super thick cheese sauce that would hot the price point. It really is good and just as simple as it sounds. I would also look at a linguine and red clam sauce, using canned clams, but garnished with 2 or three fresh clams in the shell. Can you get finnan haddie or salt cod for a reasonable cost?


 
Thanks for the input. I do use some salt cod, Imitation crabmeat, salmon patties, yellow fin tuna & some augraten pasta dishes. The red clam sauce sounds good too.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2011)

For something different, how about this.....
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/egg-foo-young-64520.html
You could easily sub fake crab or fake shrimp.
It's my husband's recipe, and really good.  They hold quite well on a low oven, and the sauce is a must.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 8, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> For something different, how about this.....
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/egg-foo-young-64520.html
> 
> It's my husband's recipe, and really good. They hold quite well on a low oven.


 
Wow that sounds great! I,m on a low carb. diet too. Can't wait to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Wow that sounds great! I,m on a low carb. diet too. Can't wait to try it out. Thanks!



You're very welcome Simon.....let me know how you like it.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 11, 2011)

I asked about salt cod, because I have had an idea simmering along and think I have it worked out: a loaded potato.  Make up your salt cod in a sauce of tomato, olive and capers, with a touch of cayenne, and serve in a large baked potato, with lemon wedges.  I haven't actually made this yet, but in my head it should taste good and hit that sweet spot for luncheon fare.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 12, 2011)

NoraC said:


> I asked about salt cod, because I have had an idea simmering along and think I have it worked out: a loaded potato. Make up your salt cod in a sauce of tomato, olive and capers, with a touch of cayenne, and serve in a large baked potato, with lemon wedges. I haven't actually made this yet, but in my head it should taste good and hit that sweet spot for luncheon fare.


 
I have done something similar with imitation crab in a baked potato with bay shrimp & called it a seafood au graten stuffed potato but I really like your idea. I'll try it.   Thanks!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 12, 2011)

2belucile said:


> Do you like rice? There is this recipe, KEDGEREE, THAT


 
I do like rice what is kedgeree?


----------



## 2belucile (Mar 12, 2011)

SORRY- I touched the wrong key ..........and every thing desapeared.......
I was talking about KEDGEREE.  Is made with smoked fish, rice and eggs. Is light and
easy. There are many recipes, I like the recipe fron Sophie Grigson in The Good Food Channel -
Hope you like it.


----------



## 2belucile (Mar 12, 2011)

That recipe is in this address:
www.uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/516043


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 12, 2011)

[QIiUOTE=2belucile;978301]That recipe is in this address:
www.uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/516043[/QUOTE]

Sounds interesting. I will try it at home first. Some of the currry recipies looked good too. Have you worked much with curry? Are there different degrees of curry, hot or mild............


----------



## kadesma (Mar 12, 2011)

You might try  deviled crab and shrimp great in a ramekin with a little rice underneath. You just combine all the ingredients except the crumbs. Put in ramekins then sprinkle with buttered crumbs and bake at 350 30 min.
1 chopped red or green pepper 1 med yellow onion, 1 cup chopped celery, 1 cup crab mwat, 1 cupshrimp chopped after cleaning, salt and pepper ! Tab Worcestershire,1 cup mayo and at least 1 cup buttered bread crumbs
kadesma


----------



## 2belucile (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, Simon.   When I lived in Canada, one of my neighbors was from India.  She told me that curry is really a mix of spices:  (curry recipe - basic curry sauce)  Some mixes are very hot, others mild, and there are very nice ones.   Also try  CHUTNEY, made mostly with mango or other fruits, vinegar, sugar, and other things.     It "livens up" many things.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 13, 2011)

2belucile said:


> Yes, Simon. When I lived in Canada, one of my neighbors was from India. She told me that curry is really a mix of spices: (curry recipe - basic curry sauce) Some mixes are very hot, others mild, and there are very nice ones. Also try CHUTNEY, made mostly with mango or other fruits, vinegar, sugar, and other things. It "livens up" many things.


 
Thank you for the info.......it's a great referral page


----------



## NoraC (Mar 13, 2011)

Curry covers a multitude of tastes and cultures. Saying you are having "curry for dinner" is like saying you are having "salad for dinner". It may be accurate, but isn't terribly informative.  

Here is a Thai curry that we like a lot and that you might try at the shop.
Choo Chee Shrimp
For the gaeng kua paste:
3 large dried red chili peppers 
10 small dried red chili peppers 
1/2 cup shallots or onion, roughly chopped
1/4 cup garlic cloves
1 tbsp ginger root (galanga is better, but hard to find here)
1/2 tsp salt
Tear up the chilies and soak in hot water till softened. Put the chilies and the remaining ingredients in a blender, with enough of the soaking liquid to let the mix blend.

Heat a can of coconut milk till it begins to thicken and separate out some of the oil - but no worries, just get it good and hot so the paste dissolves well. Add 1/4 C of the gaeng kua paste from the blender and cook for a minute or two, then add about 1 T each of fish sauce and dark brown sugar (or molasses or palm sugar). Cook together until the flavors are nicely blended. Add more of any of the ingredient to get the balance you want.  When you like it, toss in about a pound of shrimp and a quarter  cup of fresh basil leaves (horapah is best, but any will do). As soon as the shrimp are done, remove from heat. Serve over rice garnished with another quarter cup of the basil and lime wedges.  You can take the sauce right up to the point of adding the shrimp and stash it away for a day or a few days, so you don't have to commit your protein, if it doesn't sell well.

You will have more gaeng kua paste than you need, but this is a convenient amount to make and it freezes well.  You can also add cumin and coriander to it to get a more commonly known Thai red curry paste: gaeng peht.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 13, 2011)

That recipie sounds wonderfull.....pretty spicey. It would make a good friday special. Thank you.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 13, 2011)

It is spicy. You might want to make up the sauce with just a tablespoon of the paste and make a separate super hot sauce by cooking a good deal of the paste with a little coconut milk.  You can mix in the concentrated one with the milder one according to how hot your customer wants his curry.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 13, 2011)

How about seafood crepes?  Crepes are cheap and easy to make.  The filling can be rice or mash potatoes.  Roll them up and top with seafood bechamel sauce.  I like scallops and shrimp.  Bay scallops are reasonably economical and of course you only need maybe three or four ounces of seafood per portion.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 14, 2011)

Rob Babcock said:


> How about seafood crepes? Crepes are cheap and easy to make. The filling can be rice or mash potatoes. Roll them up and top with seafood bechamel sauce. I like scallops and shrimp. Bay scallops are reasonably economical and of course you only need maybe three or four ounces of seafood per portion.


 
Great idea to fill the crepes with rice or mashed potatoes then the seaqfood in the sauce. I've done sefood crepes before but the filling was always a blend of seafood in a thick white sauce the I draped them with bernaise sauce. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2011)

did anyone mention mussels yet? they're about the cheapest shellfish you can get around here, about 4 or 5 dollars for a mesh bag containing 2 dozen or more. they're super easy to cook and are ready to serve in minutes.

you can make them marinara, fra diavolo, or in a white wine and herb broth.

i can come up with specific recipes if anyone's interested.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 14, 2011)

buckytom said:


> did anyone mention mussels yet? they're about the cheapest shellfish you can get around here, about 4 or 5 dollars for a mesh bag containing 2 dozen or more. they're super easy to cook and are ready to serve in minutes.
> 
> you can make them marinara, fra diavolo, or in a white wine and herb broth.
> 
> i can come up with specific recipes if anyone's interested.


 
Availability to mussels are not very good here. when they are available they are usually around $8./lb. or more. We are to far from the coast up here in the midwest. Thanks for thinking of me though.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2011)

ok, then how about goin' south of the border for enchiladas veracruz? or huachinango al mojo de ajo?

they both rely on a white garlic cream sauce. the enchiladas are thin soft tortillas filled with crabmeat (you can use imitation) and queso, and the mojo de ajo ladeled over top. or you can use a thin salsa to offer a bit of varieyy.

the huachinango is actually red snapper but you could use tilapia, simply grilled, again with the garlic cream sauce over top, garnished with cilantro.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 14, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ok, then how about goin' south of the border for enchiladas veracruz? or huachinango al mojo de ajo?
> 
> they both rely on a white garlic cream sauce. the enchiladas are thin soft tortillas filled with crabmeat (you can use imitation) and the mojo de ajo ladeled over top.
> 
> the huachinango is actually red snapper but you could use tilapia, simply grilled, again with the garlic cream sauce over top, garnished with cilantro.


 I'm not familiar with the mojo de ajo or hucchinage but the seafood wraps sound good.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2011)

oops, i made a few edits too slowly. i forgot to add the mild white cheese to the enchiladas, and to offer them with 2 sauces.

the garlic cream sauce is pretty easy. i'll post a recipe in a little bit. gotta run to work now. driving and typing recipes is a bad idea, lol.

bbl.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheesy Tuna Muffins

I used to make a version of this recipe years ago. You could adjust the fish to be s/thing else, change out the cheese, leave out the olives. It might be of interest to your customers. You could change the herb to cilantro or something else (fresh tarragon?). 

Cheesy Tuna Rice Muffins Recipe


----------



## betterthanabox (Mar 15, 2011)

What about skipping the seafood. Not all lent participants like it or are going to get stuck having it for another meal later on. There are tons of great options!

A nice salad paired with a veggie or potato soup, pastas, 
grilled cheese with tomato and basil, 
personal pizza, 
breakfast burrito, 
egg salad, 
veggie sandwich with sprouts, lettuce, tomato, cucumber, red onion, and a veggie cream cheese. 
I would go for a portabella burger with grilled onions. 

My vote if you just had to use seafood would be a salmon salad on a bed of greens or stuffed into a nice crusty roll.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 15, 2011)

Well if you going away from seafood then I vote for potato pancakes with sour cream OR apple pancakes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2011)

Fish Taco or the old creamed codfish with baked potato.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 15, 2011)

Fish tacos are "hot" items.  You can use just about any kind of fish, too.  Another good item might be Paella.  You can use anything you like in that- clams, mussels, shrimp, fish, calamari, etc.  Use a decent Arborio rice and a nice stock and you won't need a lavish amount of seafood.  Depending on your customer base you might be able to do blackened catfish; catfish is pretty cheap and you could serve with dirty rice or red beans.  Seafood etouffe or jambalaya might also be good options.  Another option would be to pick any fish you get at a reasonable cost and dress it up by cooking _en papillote_.  Place some herbs and a lemon slice on the fish and wrap in parchment paper and bake.  You can serve it with a variety of starches or veggies.  And while I realize it's still salmon, you might try jazzing it up a bit by poaching in _court bouillon_.

I agree with some of the other suggestions that for lent it needn't be fish, just nothing that walks the land (can't recall the scriptural phrase).  Maybe a nice grillled cheese and cream of tomato zucchini soup?  A veggie lasagna might go over well and would be among the cheaper dishes you could offer.  A veggie lasagna made with a touch of pesto in the sauce would be very distinctive.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 15, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I buy Krab (fake crab) when it is onsale at 2 for one.  I love to make it into a Krab salad and serve it over a big bed of greens .  Makes a lovely hearty salad.  Or you can make a popovers and fill them with the Krab salad mixture.



Again, I don't know if it's too "out there" or if your patrons would enjoy it, but you could make California rolls (maki-sushi) with the surimi (fake crab).  Even people who'd turn their nose up at the notion of sashimi or nagiri sushi with raw fish often love Cali rolls!  The stuff is pretty easy to find nearly everywhere, too.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 16, 2011)

Falafel are yummy. The first few times I had them, I thought they were meatballs   They were served in pita with tomato and cucumber and humus.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 16, 2011)

Everyone is sending such great idea's.  Thank you! I love all the positive input it gives me a whole fresh look on new recipies & a fresh zest for menu items.


----------

